# sauger



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anybody fish saucer at Racine Ohio dam wanted to try it this year any body got any advice


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

coondog32 said:


> Anybody fish saucer at Racine Ohio dam wanted to try it this year any body got any advice


WELCOME!
Use the OGF 'Search' box for past Racine info,,, & view Goggle Earth or Bing Maps (birds eye view) to find all the bank access, launches, feeder creeks & rivers,,, look for the backwashes, holes & *WHITE WATER. * 
Compare the New Cumberland, Pike & Greenup Dam's picks & info to YOUR fishing spots. They'll all produce the same,,, usually.
IF we ever get a good drop in water temps, the River will go nuts.
I had a 20+ fish/ 3 dozen fatheads afternoon 2+ weeks ago.
Yesterday, 8 of us landed just 6 fish,,, just 3 keeper sauger,,, ALL AFTERNOON!
Ya just gotta put in some time & talk to everyone you can.
The Ohio River & it's tribs are ADDICTING!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Doboy said:


> WELCOME!
> Use the OGF 'Search' box for past Racine info,,,
> Yesterday, 8 of us landed just 6 fish,,, just 3 keeper sauger,,, ALL AFTERNOON!


Doboy, was this at Racine?

Welcome, *******. If you do use the search here, you'll probably see Racine hasn't been good for a while now. I was there a few days ago and caught 1 sheephead. 

Some friends went during last weekends rain. These guys have been fishing Racine for years, and all they caught was 2 small hybrids, 1 sauger, 2 sheephead, and 1 black sucker. They say it's been the worst fishing they've ever seen at Racine, and, I agree. I've fished it myself off and on for 25 years, and I've never seen it like this. We haven't seen any baitfish to speek of, no shad, skipjacks, or even river shiners. If anybody has a guess as to what's happened here, I'm all ears.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I Fish said:


> Doboy, was this at Racine?
> 
> No sir, we were up above Liverpool a ways.
> (I promised the locals, NOT to disclose exact LL's, but I will give away enough 'hints'! )
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Doboy, I fish that area. I grew up in the area but now live in Columbus. My parents still live in that area and I am heading down there to fish the racine pool in a few weeks. We usually do pretty good in late October for sauger.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snyd said:


> Hey Doboy, I fish that area.
> We usually do pretty good in late October for sauger.



Yep, late October & after,,,, After a good cool-down.
HOPEFULLY, Fall/ winter will be the same way as last year. Pert-near limits every trip!

Here's a re-post of what's down there,,, competition for the 'New-bies'.


----------

